# Daten nachträglich hinzufügen



## motoric18 (9. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein kleines Problem und
zwar habe ich folgende Daten in meiner Tabelle.

   id    bemerkung     Ort     Datum
   1     sdjafnjkads     DO    12-05-2012
   2    disfjioasjf        WE    18-09-2012
   3    jkdfjdfjfjfj        ES     21-09-2012

NUn ist mir aufgefallen das ich einige sätze bei der importierung vergessen habe.

zum beispeil:
   jidasjfoasjfoasj  MÜ 20-05-2012


Könnte man diesen so einfügen das dieser an richtiger Position
eingefügt wird in der Tabelle und nicht erst am ende??????
D.h wischen id 1 und 2 und somit???


----------



## tfa (9. Okt 2012)

Die "Position" in der DB ist völlig egal. Wenn du eine Sortierung willst, musst du beim Select eine Order-By-Klausel angeben.


----------



## motoric18 (9. Okt 2012)

danke  hatte das Problem das mein Datum ignoriert wurde und durch das
heutige ersetzt wurden. Ich teste es mal erneut.


----------



## Landei (9. Okt 2012)

Wenn du die IDs selber vergibst, müsstest die anderen dann eben vorher hochsetzen: [c]UPDATE meineTabelle SET id = id + 1 WHERE id >= 2[/c]. Natürlich dürfen keine Fremdschlüsselbeziehungen auf id bestehen. 

Werden die IDs automatisch vergeben, wäre es wohl am einfachsten, die Tabelle nochmal komplett neu zu importieren.


----------



## motoric18 (9. Okt 2012)

ok  währe woll besser dies zu tun danke erstmal


----------



## motoric18 (9. Okt 2012)

hallo habe eine CSV Datei aus den Datensätzen erzeugt. Nun bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung bei import wegen den lauten ä,ö,ü. Aber diese sind in " "  eingeschlossen.

Fehler in dieser Zeile .csv Datei
1;0;1;1;"Ab März Lieferung Castrol-Öl";2011-12-16 08:11:18;001;001


----------



## tfa (9. Okt 2012)

> ...bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung...


Dann musst du den Fehler wohl beheben


----------

